# Windows mit Gamepad steuern



## diablo2023 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

gibt es ein möglichst einfaches Programm, mit dem man die maus steuern kann, bzw dem Pad auch einzelne Tastaturtasten zuweisen kann? Ich würde gerne meinen HTPC bequem von der Couch aus mit einem PS2 Pad steuern 

lg, diablo


----------



## willy (5. Januar 2009)

ja, das geht, muss ma ein bisshcen googlen, werd in den nächsten 10 min das nochma posten!

ControlMK

musst nur gugen, ob dein pad unterstützt wird


----------



## willy (5. Januar 2009)

_delete me_


----------

